# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Изучать французский язык - Apprendre le Francais :D

## laurentboss

привет !
Меня зовут Лоран и я француз. Я учу русский язык.
На моём сайте есть уроки чтобы изучать французский (Текст и звук), французская музыка, ... и.т.д
До скорого
пока
Лоран http://laurentboss74.nanoweb.info

----------


## Wowik

Судя по тексту, тут русский уже изучать особо нечего. Только пунктуацию и употребление заглавных букв.
Это просто реклама?

----------

